
Ask HN: Good learning resource for web/software development? - ronyfadel
I want to learn and master a list of topics once and for all:<p>- HTML&#x2F;CSS
- Node.js&#x2F;Express
- React
- &lt;insert name of another technology to learn&gt;<p>I know enough to make a website&#x2F;web service but I find myself constantly fighting the system (especially with CSS and React).<p>It&#x27;s tiring to keep on scouring the web for tutorials or courses, and not know which one to pick.<p>Is there a decent course or website (even if paid) that I can stick to and that would let me take the training wheels off?<p>I&#x27;ve read:
- FullStack React, but I feel that it&#x27;s outdated.
- I&#x27;ve read Web Development with Node and Express, but it just scratched the surface.<p>I&#x27;m a dev and my background is Cocoa development.
======
gokulj
This might be of interest -
[https://frontendmasters.com/](https://frontendmasters.com/). Not tried them,
have no affiliation.

